# Screensaver Pics



## harpangel36 (Jul 25, 2010)

Can someone who is good at converting images help me? I took pics of my grandchildren, resized them to 600x800 and then put them through the kindle screensaver generator. But the pics of the faces show several shades of gray and look kind of fuzzy. How can I get them to be clear without all the shades of gray? I also tried to change them to B&W with iphoto but the same problem exists with my pics. The screensavers that came with the Kindle are very clear, but I'd rather have clear pics of my grandkids Smiley


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I think if you post this in here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5659.0.html

someone will come help very quickly


----------

